# Part-time work on Disability allowance



## JEON50 (20 Aug 2011)

I recently had an interview with a supermarket, they could offer me part-time work, which would be great the rate is Euro 9 / hour and 9.50 for Sundays
"Rehabilitative Employment
If you are receiving Disability Allowance, you can work and have the first €120 of your earnings disregarded when we work out your weekly means. 50% of earnings between €120 and €350 will also be disregarded. We will count as means earnings above this limit. This means that a single person can earn up to €432.50 per week before disability allowance fully ceases and you will keep your secondary benefits. In addition, you will keep entitlement to the medical card for a period of 3 years after your income exceeds the normal threshold for entitlement to the medical card." 

Are the above earning before or after all deductions


----------



## gipimann (20 Aug 2011)

Net earnings are assessed:  This is defined as 

_Net earnings are gross earnings less income tax, PRSI, Superannuation/PRSA contributions, union dues and reasonable travel expenses. _

Taken from the Operational Guidelines on DA 

Don't forget you must notify the Dept before you take up employment, so that they can confirm with you that the work is of a rehabilitative nature.


----------



## JEON50 (21 Aug 2011)

Hi Gipimann,

Thanks again, one more question what is the total means for a married couple per week, if it is 432.50 for a single person ? not that it will effect me, as I will only work 2 x 5 hours on customer care so 90 before deductions- Thank you


----------



## gipimann (21 Aug 2011)

As far as I can see from the welfare website, if a person on DA earns over €432.50 pw then they no longer have an entitlement to DA, and in that case wouldn't get an increase for an adult dependant, so the earnings limit is the same.

For earnings less than the maximum, an adult dependant allowance would be paid in addition to a reduced personal rate.


----------

